

Ask HN: Masters or Side Projects? - ninjanoise

Hi, long time lurker first time poster.<p>I'm struggling with the decision to pursue a masters in Information Technology Decision Science or dedicate time to working on projects and putting together a portfolio of work if you will.<p>I currently work at a very large company and find the culture there less than desirable. I'm looking for advice from a group I generally respect.<p>Thanks
======
codenesium
There isn't a reason why you can't work work/go to school while putting a
portfolio together. I think if you're going back to school you need to have
specific reasons i.e. it will definitely increase your salary or allow you to
move up in management. In my opinion school is overrated.

------
robdoherty2
tl;dr: skip school, work on your portfolio at your own pace

Without getting into an anti-higher-ed rant, the cost of going to school
(tuition + opportunity cost of not-working) is not offset by the benefit of
knowledge + credentials.

You could also try to find work at a smaller company/start-up where you might
take a relatively junior role that would enable you to get some professional
experience doing "Information Technology Decision Science" (not quite sure
what that means, by the way). In any case, employers place more value on real
experience vs school in most cases.

